# Looking for Roof Repair.



## HuntFishDrink (Mar 3, 2010)

Anyone know a good roofer that can do repairs in crestview? Have a leak that sprung up this weekend....need it fixed as soon as possible.

Call 850-seven five 8- one zero 2 nine.


----------



## afishhard (Oct 6, 2007)

*roofing*

CQ Roofing did a good job for me. They are in the same building as the motorcycle repair shop beside KFC on N. Ferdon. Owners name is Chris.


----------

